# Most powerful 2.0 pc speakers



## mrsam1999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, I live in an apartment and my downstairs neighbours are really sensitive about my pc gaming with loud volume in my 2.1 speakers. I figured it out to be the subwoofer. So i am about to buy a new stereo speakers without subwoofers. I want to get the most powerful ones available. Can anyone suggest some models ? I mainly do pc gaming.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 27, 2012)

^ no use better buy a headphone


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2012)

Please mention your budget. As a suggestion better get a gaming headphone rather than speakers. Subwoofer or no they will be loud.


----------



## mrsam1999 (Oct 28, 2012)

No i want external speakers and not headphones. My budget is Rs.6000/-. Please help !!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2012)

you will not get good 2.0 speakers in in this budget.either get any cheap ~1000-2000 2.0 speakers( Altec Lansing BXR1220 | Speaker | Flipkart.com ) with volume without quality or as suggested get headphone with very good quality.also just to give you an idea how much GOOD 2.0 SPEAKERS costs:
Bowers & Wilkins MM-1 Active Multimedia Speakers (Imported) . Buy Best Bowers & Wilkins MM-1 Active Multimedia Speakers (Imported) at Lowest Price Online
Audioengine A2 Premium Powered Desktop Speakers (Black)-CDE | eBay


----------



## mrsam1999 (Oct 29, 2012)

How about the sony srs a3 ? Its in top of the list of some reviews ? OR logitech z130 ? I want house filling sound without much of a bass .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2012)

no idea.my suggestion is take a demo by listening at shop or at some friends house having one of these speakers.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 29, 2012)

IMO, what you're thinking is not possible. In a 2.1 or higher system, the internal circuitry is supposed to divide the audio signals based on their frequency and send the mid high frequency signals to the satellite speakers sends low frequency signals to the sub woofer inside the box.
In case of 2.0 speaker systems, the bass that the sub woofer unit creates is absent and thus to make up with that loss (that creates punch in the audio), the satellite speakers are chosen such that they work up with all the all audio frequencies. But these lack the ability to produce that bass which the subwoofer unit is capable of.
So, IMO, you buying a new 2.0 speaker system won't be able to serve the purpose as the audio will still be loud. I'll suggest either play with somewhat lower volume or move in to a room in the insides of your house as the staircases may be adding to the loud sound effect.


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2012)

If you need 2.0 speaker then try swan.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 29, 2012)

^ will go out of his budget!


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2012)

^^Didn't see that OP should then go with Sound bars from logitech.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2012)

Creative GigaWorks T20/T10 Series II
Creative Inspire T12 2.0 Multimedia 

Most powerful ? No. You need more money for that.

If I were you,I would have lowered the subwoofer volume/level and got my self a good Headphone with the saved Rs 6000!


----------

